# More efficent way to make collections?



## tsrapp (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the answer is no, but is there a more efficient way to create and add books to collections other than basically one by one?  No way to manage them when connected to the PC or something, right?


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Calibre has a plugin to manage Collections.

Just do a little googleing for [GUI Plugin] Create Kindle Collections - Version 1.3.3

I haven't used it, but I have got my eye on it 

Scott


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

If you trust an online site and can deal with a bit of command line magic:

http://www.accwebworks.com/kindle.aspx

Works fine. I used it again this morning. What it basically does is it respects YOUR FOLDER order. So if you place books in folders under Documents like:

Mystery
Fiction
Sci-fi
Shakespeare
Non-fiction
etc

It will create Collections with those names and place books within those folders into their respective Collections.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tsrapp said:


> I'm pretty sure the answer is no, but is there a more efficient way to create and add books to collections other than basically one by one? No way to manage them when connected to the PC or something, right?


Once you've created collections, show sort by collections on the home page. Right click a collection title and you'll see an option something like "add to collection". If you click it, you get a list of all the books on your Kindle. You can go through and check each one page by page and then click 'done' at the bottom when, well, you're done.  All the books you selected will go into that collection.


----------



## tsrapp (Jan 3, 2011)

Ann, that's what I've been doing, but when I have to look up half the books to see was this a mystery, sci fi, fantasy, etc and having to go through 150 items, it's tedious.

When did Calibre add that, Scott??  I think that'll be just what I'm looking for!  I didn't find that plug in before.

I'll check into that online option, too

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tsrapp said:


> Ann, that's what I've been doing, but when I have to look up half the books to see was this a mystery, sci fi, fantasy, etc and having to go through 150 items, it's tedious.


Ah! A lot of folks think the only way is to go to each book and then put it in collections, go back, go to the next book, etc. Paging through as I described above is faster but, yeah, if you don't remember where the book should belong from the title it won't help much.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am currently using the Calibre plugin for Collections and I love it. Finally can manage my ebooks in ONE program! It took a little (very little) effort to get the plugin to work correctly. That was not a reflection of the program but I needed to do a little clean-up but once I did that, it was a breeze. Check it out - it's worth it. Once again, reason 952 why I love Calibre.

The plugin is called: *Create Kindle Collections * and you can find it in the Index of plugins.

Here's the link where you can find out more information. I would also recommend you read the Introduction to Plugins sticky - which was very helpful before attempting to work with one. Good luck!

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=237


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

chilady1, can you boil it down and give us the skinny on it.

I would read the link, but I would have to put my Kindle down. 

Glad you like it,
Scott


----------

